# Radioamatierisms >  jautajums ka var uzlikt fm vilnus radioaparatiem

## edza135

varetu kads pateikt kas jamaina un kur jamaina kondzukus lai ietu fm vilni padomju radioaparatiem ja ir iespeja ludzu paradiet ar fotografijam

----------


## osscar

jā jā visiem 100 PSRS UKV radio ir vienāds pārbūves princips  ::   ::  bildes šim vēl vajag...psc. labāk meklē  uz antenas liekamu konverteri par pāris Ls un miers. kondzhuks.

----------


## edza135

siet jau nav morales skaitisana bet forums

----------


## Didzis

Lai krievulaiku rāčiņš ķertu FM 88-108MHz diapazonu, tai noteikti jabūt УКВ blokam. Krievu laikos bija ļoti daudz dažādu УКВ bloku. Kā Tu domā lai mes zinātu, kuru bloku Tu taisies pārskaņot? Ja taisies mainīt kondensatorus, tad Tev vajadzēs to bloku skaņot  un tad bez augstfrekvences ģenerātora, frekvenčmēra un augstfrekvences voltmetra nu nekadīgi neiztikt. Spriežot pēc jautājuma, Tev to verķu nav.  Var jau Ladgalītē nopirkt konvertoru, kurš 88-108MHz diapazonu pārdzen uz 68-73MHz. Tad gan nav iepējams noklāt visu FM diapazonu. Izglītošanās nolūkos visu to darīt ir jega, bet citādi lētāk ir nopirkt ķīniešu rāčiņu par 3-5Ls un nelauzīt galvu.

----------


## edza135

es jau nezinu kas ir labaks variants varetu ieteikt jo es to darisu pirmo reizi

----------


## edza135

esmu dzirdejis ka ir tadi trafini kurus piesledz pie antenas un pie shemuplates vai tadi vispar ir un cik tadi varetu maksat

----------


## ansius

> esmu dzirdejis ka ir tadi trafini kurus piesledz pie antenas un pie shemuplates vai tadi vispar ir un cik tadi varetu maksat


 esi dzirdējis tenkas

----------


## Didzis

Labākais variants ir nopirkt jaunu rāčiņu, jo ja arī pārbūvesi augstfrekvences bloku, tad stereo vienalga nebūs.  Ja pieslegsi konvertoru, tad vienalga visu FM diapazonu neuztversi. Šitās pārbūves bija aktuālas pirmas gadiem 15-20.

----------


## defs

Jāiet ir uz "Latgalīti" un jameklē FM konvertors /AC05 vai AC08/,tur arī ieksa ir šēma.Visiem lode ieksa vienadi.Viens konvertora gals uz masu,vel cits uz "+",tad viens uz UKV bloka ieeju,bet beidzmais uz antena.Veiksmi!
p.s. vēl tikai jāzin,kādu FM galu gribi uztvert.Jo ir viens no 100-108MHz,otrs ņem no apakšējā gala.Tas ejot uz tirgu ir janoskaidro,lai dzirdi iecienītās radiostacijas.Vēl neiesaku ņemt tos ,kurus piedavā bez iekša lodēšanas.Bija tadi štrunti,ko "noliec istaba jebkura vietā un visi radiaparati tūlīt ņem FM".Kādreiz joka pec arī tādu biju nopircis,nu man nekas neskanēja,varbūt raidītāji tālu...

----------


## janys

[attachment=1:2tfnz1yv]FM konvertors.GIF[/attachment:2tfnz1yv] Lūk shēma bet nēsmu tādu lodējis nezinu cik vijumu ir L1 un L2[attachment=1:2tfnz1yv]FM konvertors.GIF[/attachment:2tfnz1yv]

----------


## edza135

bet kads sito steli ir meginajis uz savas adas un vai panakumi bija veiksmigi

----------


## Didzis

Da fufelis ir visi tie konverteri. kamer torni pa logu redz, tikmer iet, bet kā laukos, tā sākas problēmas.  Priekš virtuves radio jau derēs, bet nopietns rāčiņš nesanāks un galvenais- nekad nevbūs viss FM diapazons.

----------


## defs

Man raidītājs kādus 40 km no manis un ar konvertoru AC-08 ļoti labi uztver attela redzamais Okean.Ta kā likt var.Barošana bija laikam no +5...+15 pieļaujamā.

----------


## edza135

paldies cerams ka pie manis preilos ies jo mums ar ir tas tornis pa kuru iziet ara radio signali

----------


## janys

Pēdējiem VEF radio jau bija FM -88-108 astoņdesmito gadu beigās parādijās VEF -222 un kandavas radio rūpnīca ražoja abavu -selena -215 1987 gads un 2000 gadā abavu -252 šai abavai ir Philips firmas uztverēja mikroshēma TEA5710 un pastiprinātājs uz TDA7052 laikam šo aparātu ir maz saražots.

----------


## guguce

Jūtība tiešām samazinās   ::

----------

Raditehnikai uc dažiem,var vnk izmetot C un pieregulējot  ::

----------


## edza135

vot man tads ira tikai man npietiek mhz man ir tikai 64-74 mhz varbut ka nomainis to filips mikroshemu tad ies vins ir 1997 gada razojums

----------


## guguce

Zini, nekas bez regulēšanas neies, 
arī ar jaunu mikreni   ::

----------


## edza135

man ir ta salena ar to philips shemu bet lieta tada ka man nepitiek mhz man ir tikai no 64 lidz 74 mhz   ::

----------


## edza135

kas ir tas c

----------


## osscar

Nu tak tas ir viens āmurs, katrā tavā tupajā topikā tev sadod linkus - studē, lasi, mācies nevis kas tas?, a kas tas?- es tak tev tavā muļķīgajā toikā par triodi ieliku linku tepat forumā kur saskanētas grāmatas - tur par visiem komponentiem ir aprakstīts. Un vispār šādus nekorektus lietotājus vajadzētu banot - tas pats jautājums par PCB izgatavošanu te ir apspriest...viņš pat meklēšanas pogu nejēdz izmantot...

----------


## edza135

jajau tu esi tads gudritis tad varetu pastastit  res jau piemeram nezinu es esmu iesacejs   ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja jau gribi zināt, kā noskaņot UIV bloku, tad lūdzu. Tev vajag frekvenčmeru, augstfrekvences ģenerātoru, augstfrekvences voltmetru un svipģenerātoru. Ir vairākas metodes. Var no augstfrekvences ģenerātora padot bloka ieejā signālu 88-108MHz un, kontrolejot pirmas kaskades izejā signala līmeni ar voltmetru, iedzīt kontūru rezonansē visa diapazonā. Tad ar frekvenčmēru piedzīt heterodīna frekvenci, lai tā noklāj visu FM diapazonu plus 10,7MHz. Beigās vēl vajag sadzīt heterodīna frekvenci ar ieejas kontūra frekvenci, lai pārskaņojot pa diapazonu visu laiku būtu starpība 10,7MHz.
Var šo darbiņu veikt ar svipģenerātoru. Padod ģenerātora izejas signālu bloka ieejā, bet detektorgalvu pieslēdz pirmās kaskādes izejā. Noregulē ieejas kontūru. Tad pēc metkas uz ekrāna iedzen heterodīna frekvenci vajadzīgajās robežās un beigās apskatās kopējo frekvenču raksturlīkni.  Ja grib saglabāt jūtību, tad noteikti vajadzes tīt nost spolēm vijumus un samazinat kapacitates, jo citādi nedabūsi kontūriem labumu. Citadi nav iespējams pareizi noregulēt to bloku. Vot jautājums, vai Tev edza135 ir visi nosauktie meraparāti un vai mācēsi ar tiem rīkoties?  Ja gribi pamācīties šitās lietas, tad brauc ciemos, varēsi mācīties regulēt, citādi atkal būs pretenzijas, ka neviens te forumā negrib pamacīt.

----------


## edza135

paldies noderes

----------

> paldies noderes


  klau didzi,tak nesabaidi te ka vajag visādas pariktes ::   shēma bišķi jāsaprot,un ja nevajag akurāti perfekti var vnk. piem Radioteehnikai un Rīga ,skatoties kāds ir uīv shema,kontūros!  atmet  kondiķus un ar pieskaņojamiem condiķiem vnk pieskaņouz ausi un lai uz skalas atbilst ::  citās shēmās c(condiķi) vnk jāpamaina-tak jau laikam bij paredzēti exportam ::

----------


## Obsis

Šodien svaigi nomērīti dati tīšanai uz VEF 5mm serdenīša, nu tā, kam 4 sekcijas un skrūvējams ferītiņš pa vidu. Vads 0,8 mm.

Ietinu 4 vijumus, katrā sekcijā pa vienam. Serdenis vidēji dziļi. Kapacitāte 47 piki. Frekvence 63,023764 MHz (noapaļosiet paši)

Ietinu 8 vijumus (vairāk vienā kārtā nesalien). Tie paši 47 piki. Serdenis izskrūvēts uz izkrišanas robežas - 34,5 MHz, serdenis ieskrūvēts līdz atdurei - 21,6 MHz. Pie maniem 28,6 MHz serdenis izskrūvēts ka nāk ārā par 3 mm.

Tā pati spole pie 14,3 MHz, vajadzīgs 470 piki kondiņš. Serdenītis ieskrūvēts dziļāk par maliņu par 1,5 mm.

Visas pārējās frekvences paši variet pārrēķināt, Tomsona formulu tak sameklēt mākat.

*****************************

Metodiku mēģināju ilgi un mokpilni. Sākot ar bezserdes rēķināšanu - bet kā gan lai ievērtē serdes ietekmi....
Ar GIR~u nestabili rādījumi, jo spriegums svārstīgs, izrādās. Man ir GIR-2M modelis.

Uz kvarca ģenerētas frekvences ar oscili skatoties maksimumu - baisi ilgi, mainīt desmitiem reižu kapacitātes kamēr trāpa.


Beigās izdarīju tā: 
Divus KT315 salodē ar emiteriem kopā, sērijā ieslēdz 10 kiloomi un uz barokli prom. Atlikušos izvadus savieno krusteniski. Pirmā bāzi ar otrā kolektoru un otrā bāzi ar pirmā kolektoru. Paralēlo kontūru slēdz starp abām bāzēm. Vienalga kuru vienu bāzi pievieno pie barokļa plusa. Megaherciem der 12 Volti, simtiem MHz labāk likt 24 V barokli. 

Signālu noņem no 5 vijumiem ar lokano vadu, kas uzmaucams uz mērāmās spoles. Lai mērtausta, koaksiāļa un citas kapacitātes neizmainītu frekvenci, sērijā ar spoli slēdz vismaz 1 kiloomu (kaut gan, virs 50 MHz šis neiet, prasa 50 Omu impedances salāgošanas dēļ, vienkārši 20 V spriegums.... nepietiekas častotomēram, bet kā salāgo tā pat 0,1 Volts ir gana). Taustu iespraužam iekš Č3-63 un nolasām rezultātu. Kaut vai 1 GHz, ja tautai labpatīkas, ar 8 zīmēm.

----------


## Obsis

Nu tā, laikam laiks mazliet pašam sevi piekoriģēt, lai neiegrābjas vēl kāds cits ar.

*Pirmkārt:* ekrāns pamatīgi maina frekvences. 
Variants ar 8 vijumiem 0,60 vadu uz 5 mm serdes ar 2,5 mm serdeni dod 14,3 MHz uz 270 pF, kad serde iekšā par 4,5 mm alias līdz galam palikuši 2,5 pilni apgriezieni. Kā tam uzliek ekrānu, tā no 14,3 pārskaņojas uz 16,3 MHz, tāpēc serde jāieskrūvē dziļāk par 3 (precīzāk 2,8 vai 2,9) apgriezieniem alias līdz galam palikuši 2,5 apgriezieni un esam atguvuši meklētos 14,3.
To pašu VEF spoli dzenājot 28 MHz diapazonā :
Liekam 20 pF un tad noskaņojas ka prieks uz 24,3 MHz, kad serde līdz ar augšmalu (7,5 apgriezieni uz āru no atdures vietas dziļumā). Uzliekot ekrānu sanāk tieši 28,6 MHz.

*Otrkārt:* ferīta serdes, kas lieliski iet uz 25 metru diapazonu VEF-iņā, un cik rāda pieredze strādā arī 19, 16 un pat 13 metru diapazonu plankās, GALĪGI neder pie 28 MHz. Nočakarējos vairākas dienas līdz atkodu. Vārdu sakot brīnos kas par štelli ka vienu un to pašu spoli ar to pašu kondensātoru ieslēdzot kā LC kontūru pašam vienkāršākajam oscilatoram, man frekvenčmērs rāda 28,6 un viss ir oki doki. Kā tikko to pārlodēju uz savu regulējamo kaskādi kur filtram tikai jāizceļ frekvence, tā grozi serdeni kaut pilnīgi ārā un pilnīgi iekšā, bet oscilis cik rādīja amplitūdu tik arī turpina rādīt, turklāt visām kaskādēm pastiprinājums ir apmēram 1 nevis cerētie 20. Tad sāku spēlēties ar GIR, tas nez kāpēc nestrādā. Nejūt rezonansi! Pat kad spolēm attālums nulle ij tad ne. Ķēros pie GIR~a "remonta". Vienīgais labums - papildināju to ar digitālu skalu precīzākiem nolasījumiem un stacionāru frekvenčmēra štekeri. Un tad nāca apskaidrība. Paņēmu, nomainīju to 20 pF ar pārskaņojamu gaisa mainīzeri. Ocilatora sastāvā noskaņoju to uz 28,6 MHz, piebakstu pie GIR, kurš arī noskaņots uz 28,6 turklāt abi ar +/-daži kiloherci precizitāti tā ka jūt pat elpas uzpūšanu. Tikai GIR nejūt šamo. Un arī serdes skrūvēšana līdz pat par 7 vijumiem uz priekšu vai atpakaļ man no 100 iedalām neizkustina ij 1 iedaļu, kad termiskais dreifs ir vismaz 5. Piebāžu lauka indikatoru - to GIR jūt. Vēl viens labs darbs, saregulēju lauka indikatoru precīzi uz 28 MHz, tagad būs maksimāli jutīgs, spolītēm jau tāds ir smagi par neveiklu. Tad izskrūvēju serdeni no savas spolītes, un pārskaņoju mainīzeri uz atbilstosi lielāku kapacitāti, lai frekvence nemainītos. Tagad pat 1 pF pievienošana vai atvienošana (uz apmeram 140 pF mainīzeri) izraisa iekritumu GIR~a rādījumos par gandrīz 10 reizēm, un dažos  cietākas ģenerācijas režīmos pat svārstību noraušanu. Tieši kā teorijā stāv rakstīts. 
*Secinājums:* serdenis pataisa spolei KATASTROFISKI ZEMU Q, kurš ir gandrīz viens. Mazliet lielāks, jo citādi ģenerators neģenerētu - un tas jau `nejūt` zemo labumu savādāk kā vien ar režīma mīkstumu un frekvenču joslas platumu (varbūt jāsaka - gigantiskiem fāzu trokšņiem). Respektīvi tur viss ir pie kājas, nevis kā selekcijas režīmā, kur selekcija sanāk mazāka par simbolisku.

Vot tā ir ar VEF serdenīšiem. Šobrīd lauzu galvu kur raut divus dučus pareizāka materiāla serdītes, jo tik daudz maiņkondensatoriem man fiziski nav vietas... Moš likt ļumīnija elektrovada atkniebekli?? Jo tam arī ir 2,5 mm. Nav kādam šitāda pieredze?? Teorētiski jau Al-00 un L-63 abi derot, bet man nav nācies ar tiem. Vai tad tiem vadītspēja u Fuko  strāvām netaisa virtuālu īsslēgumu??

----------


## Obsis

Nule atradu atbildi, kāpēc netaisa īso. Mūžu dzīvo mūžu mācies. Fuko iespiešanās dziļums ir atbilde. Misiņam tas ir mazmazītiņš. Un sevišķi labi derot vara-forfora lode no ūdensvada metināšanas komplekta, it īpaši, ja to apalvojot, jo svina-alvas eitektikai iespiešanās dziļums esot vēl mazāks. Nu rīt būs jāmēģina. Šodien laiks mājās.

----------


## Obsis

fosfora nevis forfora, protams.

----------


## Didzis

Augstfrekvencē tak izmanto misiņa serdes un viss darbojas.

----------


## guguce

Vienkārši tie nav AF ferīti   ::

----------


## Obsis

Izārdīju kādu duci visādu vecu lūžņu un samērīju datus ar serdēm - mož kādam noder, kā nekā širpotrebs:

Lieku 470 pF vizlas kondīzeri, 8 vij 0,6 mm drāti uz 5 mm karkasa un mēru serdeņus atkarībā no dziļuma (līdz ar malu, iekavās garajām vītnēm 5 mm ārā no malas, pēdējais skaitlis pilnīgi iekšā. Kā redzat, izkliede ne pa jokam, un tā tak proporcionāla magnētiskajai permeabilitātei, kas tai skaitā determinē frekvenci....

*Mērījumi doti kHz* (pārrēķināt uz Jūs interesējošājām frekvencēm variet ar veco labo Tomsonu).

bez serdes  14350
ar vara fosfora lodes (apkures lodēšanas, četrkantīgās) 10 mm garu gabaliņu   14940   15550
ar VEF serdīti no ĪV diapazonu planciņām - 12345   7950
ar Simfonija garo serdi no starfrekvences trakta - 7280   4780
ar Simfonija UĪV bloka starpfrekveces (6,5 MHz) vidēji garajām spolēm, garā vītne, pelēks marķējums   9845   (13500)  7920
no supergarajām Simfonija UĪV bloka divpušu spolēm, garā vītne brūns   6012   (8640)   5370
no kaut kāda uztvērēja VV plankām caurspīdīga vītne   6450   4780
no kaut kāda uztvērēja ĪV plankām brūna vītne, gara   9760   (14050)   8180
no kaut kāda uztvērēja 25 m ĪV plankas sarkana vītne   10150   (14050)   8440
no 465 kHz trakta   7650   5580

----------


## modza

FM viļņus radioaparātam uzlikt nevar.Tapēc ka tādu nafff  ::  .Ir garie,vidējie īsie un ultrāīsie viļņi.Ultrāīsajos viļņos izmanto frekvenču modulāciju-tapēc tāds uzraksts.Kādu konkrēti aparātu gribi pārtaisīt?Pārskaņot  var visus izņemot tos kuriem UĪV  bloka noskaņošana ir ar ferovariometru.Esmu pārskaņojis praktiski visus latviešu aparātus.Skan daudz labāk par ķīniešiem.Stereoaparātos ir jāmaina arī stereodekoders.

----------


## Obsis

RE :: idzis
""Augstfrekvencē tak izmanto misiņa serdes un viss darbojas.""

Misiņa serdes, jāatgādina, drīkst izmantot sākot ar 100 MHz, vai galējā gadījumā ar 50 MHz. Savukārt ferīta serdes drīkst izmantot līdz 10 MHz jeb galējā gadījumā līdz 20 MHz. Diemžēl man bija jāstrādā tieši viducī starp šīm robežām. Sorrī, bet padoms ir `garām`.

----------


## janys

Man liekas ka krievu UKB nepārskaņojot var uzstvert FM no 88 Mghz līdz 95,2 Mghz ja radio atrodas tuvu raidītājām dziļos laukos nejies.

----------


## abidox

nu Hi-End rādžiņu uz mikrenēm nesanāks uztaisīt, vismaz ne ar širpotreba mikrenēm noteikti ne. ja apspriež jautājumu par lētā gala ziepju trauka iegādi, tad labāk nē, jo slikti ķer, peld prom vilnis (gan pats no sevis, gan paejot garām) nu vispār tādi nestabili, tākā tiešām labāk pārtaisīt esošo bez visādiem konverteriem un būs normāli, jo vecā tehnika (ar dažiem izņēmumiem) darbojās stabili un skaņas kvalitāte arī tīri OK. attiecībā uz stereo tad ir arī tādi aparāti kas ņēma Uīv stereo - jādomā, ka stereo kodēšanas parametri bija tādi paši, kā tagad. piemēram "RRR melodija 105 stereo" tur pēc shēmas skatoties tas stereodekoders ir ar tiem pašiem parametriem, kā mūsdienu FM stereo 88-108 MHz.

nēēsmu pret tehnisko progresu, bet agrāk tīri fiziski taisīja labāk jo viss tika pārbaudīts un regulēts u.t.t. pirms palaists tirgū.
un nospļauties uz saucamo CE, QC, RoHS uc eiropas "kvalitatīvajiem" standartiem, tas viss tikai lai skaisti izskatītos, bet reāli tas viss pat CCCP GOST standartiem netur līdzi, kurnuvēl Hi-End...
vienīgi, kur var kvalitāti dabūt, tā tiešām ir dārga Hi-End tehnika, bet vidusmēra un lētais gals ir laimes spēle.

autoram: veiksmi darbā!

----------


## Zigis

> attiecībā uz stereo tad ir arī tādi aparāti kas ņēma Uīv stereo - jādomā, ka stereo kodēšanas parametri bija tādi paši, kā tagad. piemēram "RRR melodija 105 stereo" tur pēc shēmas skatoties tas stereodekoders ir ar tiem pašiem parametriem, kā mūsdienu FM stereo 88-108 MHz.


 Nepareizi. Krievu aparātos bija pavisam cita stereokodēšanas sistēma nekā rietumos. Streodekoderi ir nesavietojami.

----------


## Jon

> Man liekas ka krievu UKB nepārskaņojot var uzstvert FM no 88 Mghz līdz 95,2 Mghz


 Nepareizi. Krievu radiofonijas FM raidītāji strādāja diapazonā apm. 64 - 76 MHz. Vienu brīdi, cenšoties iekļūt lielajā Krievijas tirgū, daži brendi savās škandalkastēs ierīkoja pārklājumu abiem UKW diapazoniem. Tādus varēja nopirkt/pasūtīt arī Latvijā.

----------


## modza

Neaizmirstiet ka tepat Kandavā ražoja ļoti labus divdiapazonu aparātus ''Abava''

----------


## janys

Lūk dota tabula kā parskaņot UKB bloku Okean-209 un tamlīdzīgi radio aprāti - http://www.rt20.mybb2.ru/viewtopic.php? ... &start=100

----------


## defs

Es joprojām uzskatu,ka vienkāršāk ie bāzt kastē konvertoru. Stereodekoders tiešam cits vajadzīgs-to arī var nopirkt.Padomju Savienībā lietoja polaro modulāciju,bet tagad -pilottoni. Un  viss skan bez problēmām. Vēl Padomju radioaparātiem bija laba lieta -automātiskā frekveņču noskaņošana-specials slēdzis priekš UKV. Tagad,ja pērk radio,uzreiz jāskatās ciparnieks, vismaz PLL. Ar roku grozamie tiešām peld nost no stacijas.

----------


## janys

Man pašam ir Okean -214 tam ir tāda lieta kā Fedinga effekts pazūd uz laikau radistacija raustās bet LNT labi uztver nevēlos ņemt ārā to UKB bloku skaņošanai diegs satrūks

----------


## janys

Man ir viens brīvs UKB- 2 - 01C viņs darbotos bez radio no parasta skaņas pastiprinātāja ja ir kur pievienot 1.2.3.4.5.6 kur varētu būt plus un mīnus tam UKB.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Man ir viens brīvs UKB- 2 - 01C viņs darbotos bez radio no parasta skaņas pastiprinātāja .


 Feidings nav vecis, kas atklājis šo parādību; tas ir no vārda "fade". UKW blociņu nav jēgas likt pie skaņas pastiprinātāja - vispirms vajadzīgs vēl starpfrekvences pastiprinātājs (visbiežāk 10,7 MHz). Tik tad, kad būsi to demodulējis un ieguvis ZF stereosignālu, varēsi to pastiprināt un klausīties. Vai ir vērts ar tiem sovjetu krāmiem ņemties? Noplēs tam alumīnija ekrānu, iemet savā krāsmetālu lūžņu kastē. Vēl var kādu "dzeltenu" tranzistoru izlodēt (ja ir). Pārējo kopā ar vecu kompi uz kaitīgajiem atkritumiem. "Latgalītē" no Pētera par pāris lašiem varēja nopirkt gatavu tjūneri ar varikapu skaņošanu. Ja negribas poci grozīt, var sakombinēt ar veca TV kanālu selektoru. Būs tev UĪV FM stereo radio ar distances vadību  ::  .

----------


## osscar

Vef produktiem kādreiz bija baigi labie tie ekrāni UKV blokiem - tādi biezi un noapaļoti - atceros savā laikā viņos iebūvēja ZF signāla ģenģerus  ::

----------


## abidox

> Lai krievulaiku rāčiņš ķertu FM 88-108MHz diapazonu, tai noteikti jabūt УКВ blokam. Krievu laikos bija ļoti daudz dažādu УКВ bloku. Kā Tu domā lai mes zinātu, kuru bloku Tu taisies pārskaņot? Ja taisies mainīt kondensatorus, tad Tev vajadzēs to bloku skaņot  un tad bez augstfrekvences ģenerātora, frekvenčmēra un augstfrekvences voltmetra nu nekadīgi neiztikt. Spriežot pēc jautājuma, Tev to verķu nav.  Var jau Ladgalītē nopirkt konvertoru, kurš 88-108MHz diapazonu pārdzen uz 68-73MHz. Tad gan nav iepējams noklāt visu FM diapazonu. Izglītošanās nolūkos visu to darīt ir jega, bet citādi lētāk ir nopirkt ķīniešu rāčiņu par 3-5Ls un nelauzīt galvu.


 tas ķīniešu rādžiņš ne tuvu nestāv pēc kvalitātes,

PSRS laikā tehniku taisīja lai tā darbotos, pi tam ar maksimālu kvalitāti (atbilstoši tā laika zināšanām un izpratnei) un vēl arī lai aparātu tiesām varetu normāli un ilgstoši eksplotēt. toties ķīnīzeru ražojumi birst nost visai ātri, remontēt arī tur nav ko un par kvalitāti vispār labāk nerunāsim (skaņas kropļojumi, frekvences t.i. viļņa "aizpeldēšana" u.c. nenosaukšu visus lielā skaita dēļ)

ar labi pātaisītu un visticamāk arī uzlabotu (bieži vien nepieciešams) PSRS rādžiņu var arī tiešām normāli klausīties radio, un uztveršanas parametri noteikti būs labāki, vienīgi jāpārtaisa tiešām zinot KO DARA citādi nekas jēdzīgs nesanāks,
P.S. vajag kvalitāti skaties uz HI-END

----------


## abidox

> Jāiet ir uz "Latgalīti" un jameklē FM konvertors /AC05 vai AC08/,tur arī ieksa ir šēma.Visiem lode ieksa vienadi.Viens konvertora gals uz masu,vel cits uz "+",tad viens uz UKV bloka ieeju,bet beidzmais uz antena.Veiksmi!
> p.s. vēl tikai jāzin,kādu FM galu gribi uztvert.Jo ir viens no 100-108MHz,otrs ņem no apakšējā gala.Tas ejot uz tirgu ir janoskaidro,lai dzirdi iecienītās radiostacijas.Vēl neiesaku ņemt tos ,kurus piedavā bez iekša lodēšanas.Bija tadi štrunti,ko "noliec istaba jebkura vietā un visi radiaparati tūlīt ņem FM".Kādreiz joka pec arī tādu biju nopircis,nu man nekas neskanēja,varbūt raidītāji tālu...


 
bet kurš liedz uzlikt divus vienlaicīgi??????????????????
tjipa 88-100 un 100-108? nu protams atbilstoši sakonfigurējot to visu ar papildelementiem

----------


## abidox

> Pēdējiem VEF radio jau bija FM -88-108 astoņdesmito gadu beigās parādijās VEF -222 un kandavas radio rūpnīca ražoja abavu -selena -215 1987 gads un 2000 gadā abavu -252 šai abavai ir Philips firmas uztverēja mikroshēma TEA5710 un pastiprinātājs uz TDA7052 laikam šo aparātu ir maz saražots.


 
cik man zināms tās uztvērēja mikrenes ir fufels un bez shēmas uzlabošanas ir visai vājš risinājums, tiesa gan vienā krievu elektronikas saitā bija apraksts par to kā to "upgrade" taisīt, tjipa vienā vieta pa starpai ielika nelielu shemiņu ar tranzistoru un vēl dažām detaļām un tādā veidā ievērojami uzlabojot uztveršanas kvalitāti, pie tam visai plaši: uztvērējs labāk ķēra stacijas, bija labāka noturība pret traucējumiem u.t.t. nu tāds visai labs risinājums. vienīgi man personīgi ļoti nepatīk pašreizējais FM stereo standarts jo 19kHz pilottonis nav smuki, jo iekrīt tiesi cilvēkam dzirdamo frekveņču spektrā. varēja jau uztaisīt vismaz kādus 25 kHz lai varētu klausīties "tīru" skaņu, jo krutākie rādžiņiem tas pilots tiek slāpēts, bet līdz ar to 19 kHz apkaimē arī derīgais saturs tiek slāpēts. vismaz reāli novērojums tāds, ierakstīju no radio datorā pārraidi (mūzika) pilottonis protams spektrogrammā izcēlās, nu noslāpēju viņu attiecīgi ar audio apstrādes softu (jēdzīgu), bet rezultātā skaņa gaīgi ne tāda. P.S. nejautāt kāda XY... pēc man vajag rakstīt radio -> PC

----------


## Jon

> 19 kHz apkaimē arī derīgais saturs tiek slāpēts


 Tur praktiski nav derīga satura tajā "apkaimē" un lielākā daļa ļautiņu šo frekvenci nedzird. Kādreiz, ja tjūnerī nebija atfiltrēts, tad labam magnetofonam vajadzēja MPX filtru ieslēgt - lai nevelk tas tonis dinamisko priekšmagnetizāciju līdzi. Reāli, ja skaļrunis atskaņo līdz 16 kHz, tad priekš radio vairāk nekā pietiekami. Nu nebija muļķi tie vecīši, kas tādu frekvenci izvēlējās.

----------


## abidox

> 19 kHz apkaimē arī derīgais saturs tiek slāpēts
> 
> 
>  Tur praktiski nav derīga satura tajā "apkaimē" un lielākā daļa ļautiņu šo frekvenci nedzird. Kādreiz, ja tjūnerī nebija atfiltrēts, tad labam magnetofonam vajadzēja MPX filtru ieslēgt - lai nevelk tas tonis dinamisko priekšmagnetizāciju līdzi. Reāli, ja skaļrunis atskaņo līdz 16 kHz, tad priekš radio vairāk nekā pietiekami. Nu nebija muļķi tie vecīši, kas tādu frekvenci izvēlējās.


 
parasti mūzikas centriem, skaļrunis nav vins bet vairāki un tur velk lidz 20, bet reali jau nav tā, ka piemēram skāļrunis kurš velk 150 Hz - 15 kHz būtu stroga nastroga tādā diapazonā, tikpat viņš var vilkt pār par tiem 15 K jautājums tik par to cik ir jutība u.t.t. ,bet velk. turklāt ja rakstam piemēram kasetē, tad nav nozīmes cik tie skaļruņi velk vai nevelk, jo signāls nāk pa tiešo no radio shēmas nevis caur mikrofonu no skaļruņiem. un nemēģiniet teikt, ka kasete ir sūds, nu nav tā, jo normālā kasetē ar normālu maģi (ne profesionālo) mierīgi var ierakstīt ~100 Hz - 20 kHz+ bez problēmām, esmu pats to pārbaudījis dzīvē, nu protams ja sū... kaseti liksi tad pat ar HI-END entuziastu PRO kasetnieku neko sakarīgu neizspiedīsi, turklāt tagad jau krietni sen ir type 2 un pat type 3 kasetes, kurām parametri ir pat ļoti labi un konkurē ar parastiem audio CD un mp3 (neiet runa par studījas diskiem u.c. PRO labumiem, bet gan par to, kas mums visiem pieejams un nopērkams veikalā) protams večuki, kas tādu frekvenci izvēlējās vienkārši gribēja lai pirāti nevarētu no rādio rakstīt dziesmas

----------


## Gaija_5D

Es par fm viļņu uzlikšanu VEF-290 Sīringa magnetolai. Blociņš УКВ-2-09 . Viļņu uzlikšana var būt veiksmīga vienīgi pielodējot kondensātoru uz platītes 10n.
Skatīt zilā krāsā.  Gadījuma ja nepielodē kondensātoru, tad vairāk par 92 mHz neizdosies saregulēt nekādīgi. Lieta vienkārša. Ar mikroshēmu К174ПС1 strādā vis stabīlāk.
Te viens amatieris nevar tikt galā ar šo šķērsli.
http://forum.cxem.net/index.php?showtopic=134435&st=20

----------


## Isegrim

> večuki, kas tādu frekvenci izvēlējās vienkārši gribēja lai pirāti nevarētu no rādio rakstīt dziesmas


 Tāpat tur reāli virs 15 kHz ir tikai trokšņi. Tak nelaiž "dziesmas" citādi, kā tikai no mp3. Drīzāk jābrīnās, kāpēc šie FM un, īpaši, AM tik lēni mirst. Sen bija laiks pāriet uz PCM un analogā veidā neko gaisā nelaist. Pēdējam ir tikai trūkumi un nevienas priekšrocības. Esošajos diapazonos, kur AM joprojām raida, varētu nesalīdzināmi vairāk raidītāju sabāzt (tie vairs neaizņems 9 kHz joslu) un pietam vēl PCM stereo kvalitātē, bez trokšņiem.

----------


## Isegrim

> Viļņu uzlikšana var būt veiksmīga vienīgi pielodējot kondensātoru uz platītes 10n.


 Lai skaņotu uz augšu palielinām kapacitāti? Nu, nu...  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nav tik vienkārši ar pāreju uz digitālo radio apraidi. Tehniski jau nav problēmu, bet tautai, visā pasaulē, nav digitālo īsviļņu radiouztvērēju. Savukārt, uz īsajiem viļņiem raida tikai lai aizraidītu ļoti tālu. Nu ķipa kā krievulaikos naidnieku balsis raidīja priekš neapzinīgajiem padomju pilsoņiem, kuri klausijās Amerikas balsi vai Brīvo Eiropu. Nu nepirks tagad baltkrievs digitālu aparātu lai klausītos taisnību par Lukašenko. Tapēc, īsajos viļņos, radio turpina raidīt analogo signālu.Savukārt, garie viļņi patreiz mirst. Ja jau krievi ar šo gadu izslēdza desmitiem garo viļņu raidītāju, tad točna mirst. Vidējie viļņi nav konkurenti FM 88-108 diapazonam un arī visdrīzak nomirs dabīgā nāvē. Jā, protams ir taču DAB radio, bet šim standartam "nepaveicās". Kamēr nebija attīstīts internets, varbūt arī DAB būtu aizgājis, bet tagad visdrīzak nomirs. Caur internetu var klausīties visas pasaules radiostacijas, bet DAB 220MHz diapazonā knapi velk 30-50km un 1,7GHz diapazonā vispār tikai pilsētā lietojams. Autiņā ir problēma ar DAB uztveršanu. Tad vēl, DAB skaņas kvalitāte ir sliktāka par FM skaņas kvalitāti. Jā, varbūt standarts atļauj raidīt ,  tad vajag lielu bitraitu, bet pie liela bitraita nevar viena kanālā sabāzt daudz prograu. Jo augstāka skaņas kvalitāte, jo vairāk jāmaksā par programas translēšanu. Beigās tā sakompresē visu, ka skan sliktāk par AM. Digitālajā televīzijā jau ir tieši taspats. Solīja brīnumus, bet bilde sūdīgāka kā analogās TV laikos. Pagājušo vasar man izdevās uztvert Zviedrijas DAB radio. Tad nu neko labu nepateikšu. Tipisks MP3 ar 96kbps.Vārdu sakot, sūds vien ir un internetā radio var klausīties ar nesliktāku kvalitāti.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Izdevās uzlikt savai Sigmai VEF-260-2 tos fm diapazoma viļņus. Diapazons sanāca pilnā mērā 88-108Mhz. Vajadzēja citas spolītes salikt un izņemt kondensātoru. 
Šitā platīte ar LA1185 mikroshēmu strādā teicami. Man šķiet, ka uz BVR-01 nav tik labi. Esmu apmierināts. Tagad skaņu nekropļo.

----------

